# Power antenna



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

I was wondering is it even possible to Put a power antenna in my 95 P/U


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Sure, you can add almost anything to any car/truck. But I have no idea how. There is hope tho.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

thats kool. i just need to find the one that will fit my truck and i will be all set. . My friend got those euro ant's and he said they suck. i told him they suck his radio stations came in fuzzy. oh well thanks for the reply


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

the pathfinder was simmilar to the pickup but its a suv would a power ant from a panthfinder fit in my truck since the front end of the pathfinders were virtrualy the same?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I would say yes. I think all antenna's are the same, so I wouldn't see why it wouldn't fit. But, aftermarket antennas don't have the reception of stock antenna's. That's what sux.


----------

